# Exiled From Russia - In A Wooden Box



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

During the recent 'downturn' on TWF I re-activated my membership of a couple of 'other places' and did a bit of browsing.

Really grateful to the posters who prompted the excursion because, otherwise, I wouldn't have found this ...............


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

............ and the corpse in the box? Another welcome addition to the 'badged' Molnija collection.










Complete with papers giving manufacturing date as 14th February 1983.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day, Julian...

I hope that you'll be happy together!

(Beautiful dial.....Is this the model with the wolves on the reverse?)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Pocket watches aren't really my thing, but thats got a really nice clean face


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Impressive! What kind of chain does it have?


----------

